# [kde-4.4.2]ploblemas varios...

## upszot

hola gente...

 anoche hice un emerge -uDvNa world y me actualico 25 paquetes... la instalacion salio todo bien... y hoy cuando reinicie la pc me encontre (a simple vista) con 2 problemas...

1. kde me dice que en la pc se quito hardware...(cosa que no hice)

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/7203/kdemequierequitar.jpg

```
M1530 upszot # lspci  |grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

 si le doy click en "manager device" me muestra esto...

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/9624/kdemequierequitar2.jpg

2. el widgets donde me figura lo que me queda libre de las particiones no me muestra nada...

(si abro "kde info" y voy para que me muestre las particiones, me figura el cuadro en blanco...)

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/9526/kde20100409widgetserror.jpg

si hago esto la info me la muestra...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs                1.9G  881M  945M  49% /

/dev/root             1.9G  881M  945M  49% /

rc-svcdir             1.0M  112K  912K  11% /lib/rc/init.d

udev                   10M  356K  9.7M   4% /dev

shm                   2.0G   24K  2.0G   1% /dev/shm

/dev/sda3              99M   42M   53M  44% /boot

/dev/sda7             2.9G  914M  1.8G  34% /var

/dev/sda8              19G   13G  5.0G  72% /usr

/dev/sda9             9.4G  4.4G  4.6G  49% /home

/dev/sda10            234G  218G   17G  94% /mnt/intercambio

```

los paquetes que actualice son estos...

http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1922/kde20100409emergeworld.jpg

el widgets que estoy usando es este http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/526/widgets.jpg

y todavia me sigue apareciendo esto...

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -p @preserved-rebuild

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.9 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2 

```

 apesar de que ya los emergi 2 veces... pero bueno esto se soluciona por de otra forma... (ya en el pasado me sucedio varias veces que se trula "preserved-rebuild") la solucion a esto creo que era bajando portage al estable y despues volviendo a subir...

alguna idea de como arreglar esto? o de que paquete fue el que lo rompio como para instalar la version anterior y que siga funcionando...

Edit: recien volvi a sincronizar y tire un emerge -uDNp world  y me tira estos...

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -uDNp  world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7 [1.6]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.6.1 [1.5.0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.3 [2.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.18_pre20100211-r1 [2.4.15]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1 [2.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0 [1.5.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1 [7.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1 [4.0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14 [1.13.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0 [1.1.0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2 [1.1.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6 [1.5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.5 [1.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3 [1.2.2] USE="-doc% -test%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.1.1 [1.0.5]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99 ("<x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99" is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.8 [1.0.7-r1] USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.5 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.3 [1.2.1]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99 ("<x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99" is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-2.0)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0 [1.0.2]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.0 [1.1.3] USE="-static-libs%" 

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2 ("<x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2" is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1 [1.0.3]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.1.0 [1.0.3]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2 ("<x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2" is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.14)

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.11 [1.4.10]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.7.1 [7.5.2] USE="xcb* (-gallium) (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="-nouveau% -svga%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6 [1.6.5-r1]

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7" is blocking media-libs/mesa-7.7.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.7 [7.5.1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcheckpass-4.4.2-r1 [4.4.2]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdm-4.4.2-r1 [4.4.2]

```

 estaba pensando que quisas esto sea algun bug de un paquete y por ahi al actualizar se podia llegar a solucionar... 

pero antes de seguir tocando quisiera saber sus ideas... a ver si me conviene actualizar o bajar de version alguno de los paquetes que habia actualizado anoche...

saludos

----------

## cameta

El primer problema me ha salido también a mí con la sound blaster.  Yo le he dicho que si y como de momento sigo teniendo sonido no me preocupo.

----------

## upszot

 *cameta wrote:*   

> El primer problema me ha salido también a mí con la sound blaster.  Yo le he dicho que si y como de momento sigo teniendo sonido no me preocupo.

 

Hola.. bueno termine aceptando el cartel y tal como te paso a vos, mi audio sigue sonando y el mic funcionando....

con respecto al 2do error, sigo en la misma... todavía no logre nada.

saludos

----------

